# RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB



## wolverine90 (29. Juni 2017)

*RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Hallo,

Meine 2 X 8GB G.Skill Trident Z DDR4 3000 laufen nur auf 2133

Leider hat es nichts gebracht im Bios (neustes Update) auf XMP umzustellen, die Taktung auf 3000 anzupassen etc, es gibt dann gar kein Bild jeweils. 

Es läuft nur auf dem Standard 2133er Takt. Woran könnte das liegen?

Die Rams wurden bei Mindfactory bestellt.
Genauer gesagt sind es diese: 
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit
16GB G.Skill Trident Z RGB DDR4-3000 DIMM CL16 Dual Kit - DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000U) - Hardware,

Als Mainboard besitze ich folgenden:
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail
MSI Z270 Gaming Pro Carbon Intel Z270 So.1151 Dual Channel DDR ATX Retail - INTEL Sockel 1151

Nach der Umstellung sehe ich ein schwarzes Bild der Rechner fährt nicht hoch.
Dann muss ich die CMOS Batterie raus nehmen und den Mainboard resetten auf den alten Stand bringen damit es funktioniert.

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## mickythebeagle (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Auf was steht die Spannung ? 1.2 oder 1.35 Volt im Bios für den RAM ?

Wenn der  auf 1.2 steht setze ihn mal auf 1.35 Volt.
Evtl. fehlt nur was an Saft.


----------



## Manston (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Ich denke auch Spannung erhöhen hat bei mir auch geholfen lief auch nicht auf dem XMP Profil aber mit erhöter Spannung + Takt selber einstellen


----------



## Noxxphox (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Die RGB Rams brauchen eher die Spannung wegen dem blink blink gedöns. Gegenüber normalem RAM haben die ja etwas mehr verbrauch, hab auch schon von kits gelesen die etwas mehr wie die 1,35v brauchten sobald die beleuchtung aktiv war um stable zu sein.
Warum auch immer sich Leute Leuchtende rams einbauen, es wird für mich immer ein Rätsel sein was an dem beleuchte und gebline so toll ist :O


----------



## wolverine90 (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Danke für die Hinweise .

Klappt aber leider immer noch nicht 
auch nachdem ich das VOLT auf 1,35 erhöht habe.

so sehen meine Einstellungen aus.


----------



## amdahl (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Edit: verlesen


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Sind die nicht vorher schon mit 1,35v gelaufen? Manuel das gleiche setz3n bringt nix, teste mal 1,4 und/ oder 1,45v. Wenn es dann nicht läuft ist die wahrscheinlichkeit das sie sich wegen instabilität reseten bzw das uefi sie resetet ziemlich gering, wenn aber auch  nicht ausgeschlossen


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Es kann auch sein, dass Du absolutes Pech in der Silikonlotterie hattest und der Speichercontroller Deiner 7700K-CPU nicht mitspielen will. Von Intel garantiert wird letztendlich nur DDR4-2400 RAM. Alles drüber kann funktionieren, muss aber nicht.
Wobei das aber die erste 7700k-CPU wäre, von der ich höre, die DDR4-3000 per XMP nicht schafft. Bedeutet aber nicht, dass es das nicht gibt.


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Das wäre die erste cpu von der ich höhere das sie leicht übertakteten ram nicht schafft. Halte ich für denkbar unwahrscheinlich, aber nicht unmöglich


----------



## Taskmaster (11. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Naja, was heißt leicht. Es sind effektiv 600MHz mehr als das Design garantiert. Ich glaube aber (wie gesagt) auch nicht so ganz daran.
Was sagen denn die Kompatibilitätslisten?
Ich bin grade etwas im Stress, sonst würde ich selbst nachschlagen. Deswegen lass ich mal nur die Links hier:

Support fur  Z270 GAMING PRO CARBON | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Deutschland

G.SKILL - RAM Configurator


----------



## 0ssi (18. Juli 2017)

*AW: RAM-Übertaktung Problem DDR4-3000 G.Skill Trident Z RGB*

Hast du die CPU undervoltet ? Lade mal die Default Settings. Zu wenig Saft für z.B. den Speichercontroller senkt die Speicherkompatibilität.
Leider stehen deine Speicher nicht in der QVL Liste. Entweder zu neu oder wegen der verbauten Hynix Chips. Sollten aber trotzdem laufen.
Notfalls kannst du im Bios die Memory Frequenz manuell einstellen und steigern. 1,400V DRAM Voltage sollen auch kein Problem sein.


----------

